# NGD: Ibanez GRG 7221



## Tesla (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey all

Got my first 7 string! I opted for a budget guitar so that I could mod it up if need be and not feel as guilty! So the Ibanez GRG 7221 for £180 was an obvious choice.

I was pretty surprised when I plugged it in and gave it a go. I thought it wouldn't have very good tone and sustain due to it being made of poplar. Sounds fantastic though, the neck is nice and fast too!

I still need to put some heavier strings on it, then I'll upload some sounds. In the meantime, here's a couple of standard shots.

You can't see it in the pictures, but the finish has the subtlest of sparkles to it.


----------



## Agone (Feb 8, 2013)

HNGD ! 

It looks pretty swell from here. Sound clip would nice.

Enjoy the 7th string!


----------



## SimonEriksson (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice guitar! HNGD!

Maybe a bit soon to ask but would you recommend this guitar as a first 7 string?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 8, 2013)

SimonEriksson said:


> Nice guitar! HNGD!
> 
> Maybe a bit soon to ask but would you recommend this guitar as a first 7 string?



Thanks! I highly recommend it! I've been putting it through the paces over the past couple of days and it's continuing to really impress me.


----------



## JLocrian (Feb 8, 2013)

Congrats bro! HNGD!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome to the world of sevens! HNGD!


----------



## jeleopard (Feb 8, 2013)

I feel with a few upgrades, those things would be really solid >.>

HNGD!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 9, 2013)

Here's a little riff going through Amplitube (nothing fancy here). Like I said, it needs heavier gauge strings on it!

https://soundcloud.com/kylehopwood/ibanez-grg7221-stock-test


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Feb 9, 2013)

HNGD dude!


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Feb 9, 2013)

These look a lot better than the old gio 7 strings. It even has 24 frets. Nice one.


----------



## Gram negative (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice score happy NGD


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Feb 9, 2013)

First 7-string GIO (new generation at least) that I see here . I think GIOs are a bit overrated and I think that if you don't have a lot of money or not sure if you're going to be able to deal with 7s, this is a great choice. Enjoy it!

EDIT: Only think I don't like are the pots...seem made of plastic.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 10, 2013)

leechmasterargentina said:


> First 7-string GIO (new generation at least) that I see here . I think GIOs are a bit overrated and I think that if you don't have a lot of money or not sure if you're going to be able to deal with 7s, this is a great choice. Enjoy it!
> 
> EDIT: Only think I don't like are the pots...seem made of plastic.



Yeah the pots are indeed plastic, going to replace them first!


----------



## Epyon6 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hows the neck on this?


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

thats kinda nice


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 2, 2013)

Alphabet bed sheets?

Sweet guitar! I dig the sparkly finish.

EDIT: I think the reason they added pickup rings on this one is because without them it couldeasily be mistaken for a 7421.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Mar 2, 2013)

Techdethdrummer said:


> Hows the neck on this?


This.


----------



## skeels (Mar 3, 2013)

ZeroS1gnol said:


> These look a lot better than the old gio 7 strings. It even has 24 frets. Nice one.


 

That.

Congrats! HNGD!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 3, 2013)

Techdethdrummer said:


> Hows the neck on this?



Nice and comfortable. Pretty thin as well. I'm not clued up totally on necks but I've played far worse necks than this on more expensive guitars.



possumkiller said:


> Alphabet bed sheets?



Swedish alphabet bed sheets. Courtesy of Ikea!


----------



## Depressed_Oracle (Mar 3, 2013)

Grats!


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 3, 2013)

I came back to this thread, and I gotta say, it really looks like a more expensive guitar.

Pretty nice, man\. Play the shit out of it!


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Mar 5, 2013)

leechmasterargentina said:


> First 7-string GIO (new generation at least) that I see here . I think GIOs are a bit overrated and I think that if you don't have a lot of money or not sure if you're going to be able to deal with 7s, this is a great choice. Enjoy it!
> 
> EDIT: Only think I don't like are the pots...seem made of plastic.



EDIT 2: I meant underrated! lol


----------



## Tesla (Mar 5, 2013)

leechmasterargentina said:


> EDIT 2: I meant underrated! lol



Haha I was hoping that was what you meant!

P.S. Guitar continues to impress! Going to do some recording with it this week...will post results!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 5, 2013)

Putting a pickguard on that would look cool 

Congrats.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 6, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> Putting a pickguard on that would look cool
> 
> Congrats.



I plan to! Ordering one with no neck pickup. Will post a modding thread when I get started.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 6, 2013)

Dude, poplar is a really nice wood! I never understood the whole "readily available wod is cheap and bad" thing. Alder, Poplar, and Basswood, are all great woods to make an instrument from. Just gotta use good cuts, as with all woods.

My poplar strat is the loudest and most resonant, and also the most lightweight, of all my instruments. And it's a relatively cheap copy (brand name "Vintage").


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 6, 2013)

Tesla said:


> I plan to! Ordering one with no neck pickup. Will post a modding thread when I get started.



Awesome


----------



## Rex (Mar 6, 2013)

hey guys someone has compared this and the new jackson js22 7? I´m looking for a new cheap 7 for a backup, what do you think is better?


----------



## Seanthesheep (Mar 24, 2013)

Just read these are poplar 

My poplar godin is probably the most agressive sounding guitar ive ever heard!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2013)

Seanthesheep said:


> Just read these are poplar
> 
> My poplar godin is probably the most agressive sounding guitar ive ever heard!



I was really surprised. I'd only heard of poplar being used in Pearls cheap Firecracker snare drum...never in a guitar. 

Sounds amazing though!


----------



## Seanthesheep (Mar 24, 2013)

Tesla said:


> I was really surprised. I'd only heard of poplar being used in Pearls cheap Firecracker snare drum...never in a guitar.
> 
> Sounds amazing though!



yea, hows the neck on it, is it glossy or more satinish? 

btw, some kind of EMG 81 ish sounding pickup will probably sound monstrous in that guitar


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2013)

Seanthesheep said:


> yea, hows the neck on it, is it glossy or more satinish?
> 
> btw, some kind of EMG 81 ish sounding pickup will probably sound monstrous in that guitar



Quite a satin feel to the neck, which I love. Thought it might need a light sanding but it's fine.

I'm also putting a BKP Aftermath in the bridge, then putting a pickguard on and hiding the neck pickup cavity.


----------



## Lord_Kain (Mar 25, 2013)

the new Ibanez lineup is impressive...HNGD


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2013)

Rex said:


> hey guys someone has compared this and the new jackson js22 7? I´m looking for a new cheap 7 for a backup, what do you think is better?



I've never personally played the Jackson, but I'm loving the shit out of this Ibanez, that's for sure!


----------

